# Give me a break



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

This is a hoot:
http://cgi.ebay.com/VOYAGE-TO-THE-B...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50

The price has now been fixed. Was $129.00


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Maybe it's the special, limited edition one. You know, the one that's hand tooled out of sterling silver and semi-precious gemstones...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I ordered one, since it will be rare!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Methinks perhaps someone hit the 1 AND the 2 key by mistake


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I think they have the 39" and 1/350 mixed up for sure!


----------



## Carlo Giovanni (Sep 23, 2005)

Is it made of gold?


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

His answer about the price is:

We sold according to manufacture suggest price. Please let me know if you need other help.

shaw


- toysourceland


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Obviously he's getting his manufacture suggest price from a differnt source than everbody else who'se selling that kit!

LOL
Dave


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

The cluelessness of the seller is epic. Sad thing is, he'll probably SELL a few at that price, just because people can be stupid.


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

:drunk::freak::drunk::drunk::freak::freak:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm thinking I'll put three up for sale at $128.95 just to come in under his price and steal his business away :tongue:


----------



## thunderbearr (Jul 16, 2005)

LOL Paul!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Steve, 
I'd hope that people aren't THAT stupid.... But then PT Barnum was apparently a pretty fair judge of human nature!!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

PM Moderator said:


> Steve,
> I'd hope that people aren't THAT stupid.... But then PT Barnum was apparently a pretty fair judge of human nature!!


I would hope so too, but you know, I've seen lots of things where someone just doesn't KNOW about resources, about searching, they have no LHS but for whatever reason they do a Google search (or an eBay search) and wham, sellers like this pop up on top because they're paying for that 'targeted search' space.

Not to tell anyone how to do their job, but maybe an account rep might want to contact this seller and suggest that if THEIR jobber is quoting that MSRP, there is a mistake in communications.

But I'm a terrible person, I suspect the seller would rebuff such contact. I just have that hunch.

ah well, more kits for ME


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The seller has been contacted by someone from Moebius and the suggestion has been made that the correct MSRP is 29.99... 
Perhaps the 129.99 price is a simple typo...
Guess we'll see if the listing changes...

Dave


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I think you're right Dave- they have your Iron Man kit listed at $39.95, so I'd say they've made a mistake.

Chris.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

DANG! He fixed it before I could see the slightly inflated price.
Nice to see that he's pre-ordered 3, 2 of which will be available in August.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Hooray, common sense wins! 

So, who's gonna crank out the light kit and tiny FS-1 for this beauty? 

May we expect yet another amazing cardboard 'quick make' interior?


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

It comes up at $29.99 now. Until I read the entire thread I couldn't figure out what the fuss was all about.


----------

